

Show HN: QuiCol - Your collaborative notebook (host on your own Webspace) - Databay
http://www.databay.de/quicol/#

======
Databay
It's an easy replacement for overweight etherpad or another cloud-hosted
solutions. This is a one-file-tool which you can host on your own server to
keep your secret notes with you, but still have the ability to collaborate.

